# Making Black Powder Cannons



## THE BIG EVIL (Sep 15, 2004)

Anybody got any Links on how to do this ?


----------



## bignick (Sep 15, 2004)

carefully?




sorry...couldn't resist....


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 16, 2004)

And inquiring young or dangerous minds don't need to know... and I'm not referring to you...unless you fit in that category.  TW


----------



## OULobo (Sep 16, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> And inquiring young or dangerous minds don't need to know... and I'm not referring to you...unless you fit in that category.  TW



Inquiring young and dangerous minds can find it at just about any public library.


----------



## Taimishu (Sep 16, 2004)

For info on BP cannon see Mr Google.

David


----------



## dubljay (Sep 16, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> carefully?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Carefully indeed, some neighbors attempted this feat and the results were fatal.  The cannon exploded removing their garage door as well as someone's face.  So take every precaution.


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 19, 2004)

I know of a guy who built one out of a train-axle (the cannon was pretty big) by somehow hollowing it out.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 19, 2004)

I know a place you can BUY authentic, antique ones for $40,000.00 us if you are interested.


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 20, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I know a place you can BUY authentic, antique ones for $40,000.00 us if you are interested.


Atlanta Cutlery's antique department sells them...if you've got nothing else to do with that kind of money.


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 20, 2004)

Just to give you some ideas if you ever do find out, we have a BP cannon at my Ranger Outpost that looks like a flag base (we have two of them actually). We use them as alarm clocks for the camp during pow wow and then run back to the camp and stick the flags back in them. No-one the wiser.


----------

